# Loram Rail Grinder RG-401



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Loram Rail Grinder RG-401 grinding the wYe in Salisbury

http://youtu.be/IkmNzHHxs4I


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I used to work for them...caught alot of stuff on fire


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL! My son did too. He's home right now, hurt his back. Hopes to go back, but not sure right now.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Before I left I was last running a ballast cleaner but the job to have is ditch cleaner lol


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

He is hoping to get on a ballast train. Hopes it will give him some good experience so he can be hired locally.


----------

